# Timing gear wont go back on 92 stanza auto



## andre783 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 92 stanza. I think its called the timing gear i replaced the head gasket and im in the process of putting it back together and I cant get the gear and chain on the left side of engine back on. I dont know if I need a special tool or what but it seems like the chain is to short I know its not cause I took it off but I cant get it back on. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Likely the chain tensioner took up the slack. If you can't get the tensioner to depress, you'll need to remove the front cover assy.


----------



## andre783 (Sep 6, 2010)

i thought it may be a tensioner but i don't know where it is located could u give me an idea where i should be looking is it accessible from the top or do i have to remove the front cover?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The tensioner is bolted to the front of the engine block, with its tensioner foot applying pressure to the "slinger" guide on the left side of the timing chain. In order to access the tensioner, the front cover needs to be removed. A wedge with a cord is typically installed inside the chain to prevent the guide from moving inward and thus extending the tensioner. If you remove the front cover, make sure you have the updated, metal backed "fixed" guide to the right of the timing chain and not the original all plastic guide.


----------



## andre783 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you for all your help one last question if i dont have the metal one how do i go about getting it, thank you very much i will let u know how it goes when i get time to go work on it again


----------



## andre783 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Way to remove timing cover*

Is there any way to remove the timing cover on the 92 nissan stanza with out removing the entire engine. I have been trying and there seems to be two bolts that go into the cover backwards and i dont know if or how to remove them any help or pictures would be appreciated. If I do have to remove the engine do you think it could be done in a apartment complex parking lot in one day?


----------



## Joe Kickass (Apr 5, 2011)

Due to the age of this thread it may be too late for the op but it could help me out. (timing cover info) My plastic chain guide recently failed and the chain jumped. I now have many bent valves and a $$$ project on a car I paid $600 for. But it's a good and economical car and it's worth it to me to fix. Any help and tips are greatly appreciated. My plan is for a used head, ($115) head gasket kit, (~$100) tensioner (~$15) and motor mounts while I'm at it, ($$$$).


----------

